# got another one today



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry once again I had no camera so no pics. I had time to make a stand today so out I went. I called for about 15 min without seeing a thing. Al of a sudden I heared something behind me and when I looked I seen a coyote. He seen me move and put on the breaks I got up and turned around and just as I picked up my gun he took off. I got him but at that close the berger bullets leave a bit of an exit hole. I stepped it off and he was 3 yards away from me when he stopped. Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job poe, sounds like he was about to run you over. I still want to know about the hula girl. LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool man! Congrats!

We'll settle for that "no camera" excuse another time or two and then we're gonna start ribbing ya a little bit.







It's not that we don't believe, but sometimes time spent in front of this computer can make us a bit jealous. Since you can't take us along, at least give us a pic or two!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah I will try and get some pictures for you guys don't worry and sorry but Im not getting the hula girl joke haha.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the picture-less yote, bet he was more surprised then you!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So he came in from down wind of you then ?

Good going I would like to have seen his reaction !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm tell'in ya poe---your camera best take good pictures or you'll never hear the end of it with this bunch.lol.









Good shoot'in on crack'in another dog down.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Zoom in real tight over your shoulder on the pic you posted with all the dogs hanging...... see it?? looks like one of those dashboard wigglers.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah it was a big surprize to me to see that coyote. Not only did he come in from right down wind he would have had to cross the highway run past my truck and still keep coming. I never expected to see a coyote behind me. 
As far as the hoola girl goes I never noticed that befor haha. Its actually is just a stain on the wall in my shed. Im going to have to haul in some coyotes or put another board up because I don't think that one is going to hold much more. I put up one more since this pic was takken and it had a good bend in it then.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)




----------

